

FROST: Forensic Recovery Of Scrambled Telephones - arantius
https://www1.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/frost

======
arantius
Don't miss the critical detail:

> 15) Flash the frost.img file from our download section to the phone:
> 'fastboot flash recovery frost.img'. For this command to work, the
> bootloader must be unlocked.

You must leave your phone in a vulnerable state for this attack to be
practical. Otherwise it's a known attack vector.

